
Show HN: GOPATH Independent Go Package Manager (WIP) - jakoblorz
https://github.com/jakoblorz/godpkg
======
ezekg
I don’t see the benefit in this, tbh. Go’s GOPATH isn’t complicated, and even
if it was it takes minutes to grok. The readme recommends against using this
package manager, which is just weird to me.

~~~
jakoblorz
I really appreciate your concern. I just updated the readme to point the more
essential aspects out, there was obviously too much marketing bla bla in it, I
see that now. Have a great day!

tr;dl At this point this tool is just a compilation of my personal environment
scripts to symlink from a global scope to project, local scoped dependencies.

